# niles gun show pleasant suprise....



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

if i didnt do the deal, i wouldnt believe it. ive been looking for a rock river arms LAR-15 for a long time. i didnt really want to spend the cash to order one and have to wait the 60-90 days. RRA has made military and LE orders priority (as it should be) so us lowly civilains must wait. plus i have some other weapons i dont shoot and wanted to do a trade in to help knock the sting outta the $1000 price tag. so i headed out to the niles gun show with the G27 bright and early this morning. ive been to the last 2 shows and really almost didnt go to this one because, well to be honest, the gun dealers arent dealing, they know people will pay the price tag without question and i was getting tired of spending $6 to walk around bumping into people and being told "nope". heck, theyre not giving too good of deals on ammo anymore. but i figured, why not.... so im walking around, made my way thru the whole show a few times, then i saw a section of tables i missed.. took a walk past the tables and saw an LAR-15 with OD magpul hardware so i checked out the rifle and i immediately got the guys attention behind the table. i said id like to make a deal on the RRA rifle. i told him id like for him to knock off $$$ for the Glock and id buy the rifle, he went over and got someone else, this other guy came over and looked at my G27 and said ok, yea we can do that.... just that easy, no bs'ing or trying to get my price down, nothing, just ok, we can do that. man im so happy... FINALLY a gun show that was worth $6 

the guys from B&B ARMORY out of poland ohio are some stand-up guys. go see them, they just restored my faith in man.lol. if i need another weapon, ill be driving to poland.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks like you got a nice zombie killer Tom. Glad you found a good deal.


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Hope that ain't the new squirrel gun!#...lol


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Strange to see a person come out of a gunshow happy these days lol.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Very nice ezbite I like it!! I know very little about these guns so help me out if you will. These AR's have a huge following and I'm trying to figure out what all the fuss is about. Do you scope them up, hunt with them, in see there are all kinds of aftermarket goodies for them. I can imagine a good number of followers are for self defense. I hope I am not coming off sarcastic because don't mean to be. If it's not a shotgun or traditional rifle I am clueless.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lotaluck said:


> Very nice ezbite I like it!! I know very little about these guns so help me out if you will. These AR's have a huge following and I'm trying to figure out what all the fuss is about. Do you scope them up, hunt with them, in see there are all kinds of aftermarket goodies for them. I can imagine a good number of followers are for self defense. I hope I am not coming off sarcastic because don't mean to be. If it's not a shotgun or traditional rifle I am clueless.


a handgun is my choice for self defense. this rifle is strictly for gun club fun and coyote hunting and who knows, if i get back into competive shooting, im going to try a 3 gun [email protected]


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Snook said:


> Hope that ain't the new squirrel gun!#...lol


Only for the REALLY big squirrels!#!#!#!#!#


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Nice gun man!


----------

